# Occupancy Limits



## kpeiper (Jun 30, 2018)

Friends want to travel with us to Isla Mujeres.  They have 3 very young children.  Occupancy limit is 4 in all units.  The kids are not old enough to be in a different room and will all sleep in the sofa bed together.  Will the resort limit them to 4 total or is that 4 adults with allowances made for children?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jun 30, 2018)

This question comes up a lot and the answer always seems to be "it depends".  Some places will accommodate the extra children with no problems, others will not.  Hopefully you will get a response from someone who has stayed at this particular resort with your particular question.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 30, 2018)

We were taught, in our WM Owners Education courses, many years back: Every nose counts.  If there is a nose, it counts towards occupancy.  

I've never heard that WM resorts would bend that rule ... but not all WM locations are managed by WM.  (Perhaps those not managed by WM, as suggested above, might have other practices?)


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2018)

You might try emailing the resort directly to ask this question:  mbx-frontdeskislamujeres@wyn.com

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 30, 2018)

I own in half a dozen timeshare companies (including WM) and they are all pretty clear that even infants count against occupancy limits.

If you ignore this, you may or may not get away with it.  If you don't get away with it the penalties could range from fines to cancellation of your reservation.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 30, 2018)

We have been menbers since 2002. Our experience is as set out above - a warm body is a warm body. It does not matter if that body is a week old or 99 years old. It counts against the occupancy limits.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 2, 2018)

At check in, the person that checks you in will only be able to check in as many guests as the reservation occupancy limit states. No one is going to check your room for extra guests unless some one complains.

What this means is you should not put the WM check in person in a situation where they are required to say no. Also, do not have extra people waiting at check in to where the WM check in person can count heads. You are not required to have every one go to the check in area. Just fill out the registration and get your key.

During an ice storm, we had 18 people in our unit over night as they couldn't leave the area. 

Bill


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 9, 2018)

kpeiper said:


> Friends want to travel with us to Isla Mujeres.  They have 3 very young children.  Occupancy limit is 4 in all units.  The kids are not old enough to be in a different room and will all sleep in the sofa bed together.  Will the resort limit them to 4 total or is that 4 adults with allowances made for children?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Get two rooms and ask that they be located as close as possible when you check in. 

7 heads (even if 3 are kids) in a room for 4 is not going to be comfortable, especially when there is only one bathroom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeiper (Jul 9, 2018)

uscav8r said:


> Get two rooms and ask that they be located as close as possible when you check in.
> 
> 7 heads (even if 3 are kids) in a room for 4 is not going to be comfortable, especially when there is only one bathroom.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify, it would be 2 adults and 3 children in a room for 4.  Yes, we figured they could check in with only 2 kids with them at the desk if they decide to go.  They may not wish to try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silentg (Jul 9, 2018)

We sometimes stay at timeshares and invite others for a few nights visit. We never usually go over the max for people, but different days have different occupants. I agree with uscav8r, another unit nearby would be good, then you won’t have to share the bathroom.
Silentg


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 9, 2018)

kpeiper said:


> Just to clarify, it would be 2 adults and 3 children in a room for 4.  Yes, we figured they could check in with only 2 kids with them at the desk if they decide to go.  They may not wish to try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So they are a family of 5... are you close enough that one of the kids (likely the oldest) can stay in your room and both families would stay under the limits? It would be like a cool sleepover/treat!

The occupancy limit really is a fire code and safety issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icc5 (Jul 10, 2018)

kpeiper said:


> Friends want to travel with us to Isla Mujeres.  They have 3 very young children.  Occupancy limit is 4 in all units.  The kids are not old enough to be in a different room and will all sleep in the sofa bed together.  Will the resort limit them to 4 total or is that 4 adults with allowances made for children?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is one way to look at it.  If there is a fire and the unit sleeps four and you claim four not including the kids when four are out everyone is accounted for.  Now think about that!


----------

